# What are your complaints?



## jungleland (Jul 14, 2008)

It is true, the grass is NEVER greener on the other side.

I had Directv back in the mid 90's....and had a few issues.

Then had Adelphia...Had a ton of issues

Time Warner...Tons of problems...Same with Comcast (my current provider)...



As I am about to re enter the world of Directv (as soon as they add HBO on demand) I would like to hear about your problems with directv..Regardless of how minor or major they may be...



Lets hear your beef...


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I am a happy camper for the past 12 years


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

This is a very strange thread, jungleland. What is your motivation here? It almost seems like you are looking for trouble.

My only complaint is that the HR-2x DVR is quirky. It works great 99% of the time. So far the other 1% aren't major failures but I have had to accept that it has its moments. That's OK. I've been employed in the consumer electronics industry for 30 years and am used to equipment that has a personality. My favorite was a modulator I owned that I had to kick about once a week when it went out. That was kind of fun, actually.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Jungleland -- Rather than just start a thread for people to repost complaints or concerns, why don't you just peruse this forum. There are lots of threads containing complaints and compliments (regarding customer service, pricing, promotions, programming choices, technical support, receiver features and upgrades, et cetera).


----------



## grape (Jul 23, 2008)

I had adelphia and comcast cable in a town that actually had very good cable. Moved and the local comcast was dreadful. So I recently switched to direct. I'm very happy with that decision. Of course some of that is the ability to see my NFL team in my new area, but the picture and equipment have surpassed my expectations. 

The install could have been better. I don't like the way they ran some wires. That's my only complaint.


----------



## jungleland (Jul 14, 2008)

Upstream said:


> Jungleland -- Rather than just start a thread for people to repost complaints or concerns, why don't you just peruse this forum. There are lots of threads containing complaints and compliments (regarding customer service, pricing, promotions, programming choices, technical support, receiver features and upgrades, et cetera).


A little past the point no?


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

No beef right now at least i can't think of anything.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

jungleland said:


> A little past the point no?


No, I think it makes perfect sense. You appear and ask for opinions in a forum full of opinions over a long period of time. It is obvious that most posters have no qualms posting anything negative regarding their experiences. As it stands, it's like taking someone to the Lincoln Memorial and asking them if they can name at least one former president of the US.


----------



## morphy (Jun 5, 2007)

Looking for complaints on DBSTalk is like looking for beer at a Nascar event. 

Chalk one up from me for "still waiting for either MRV or HDPC".


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

jungleland said:


> It is true, the grass is NEVER greener on the other side.
> 
> I had Directv back in the mid 90's....and had a few issues.
> 
> ...


If you want OTA, make sure you get an HR-20 or an HR-21 and an AM-21, other than that I am a happy camper also.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

None.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I was always told there's no such thing as a stupid question...there is, however, such a thing as a lazy question. A lazy question is one the the person asking could easily answer for themselves.

It wouldn't take much reading through these forums to figure out a list of the most common complaints.


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

by far the delays with full vista media center sharing and recording capabilities


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

I just left DirecTV (for the second time) and the only reason I left was because of my issues with their HD-DVR. Specifically blank recordings (randomly) since January and constant lockups with the last release. See the DVR forum for all the gory details.

Note that just as many say they have no issues, and I really do believe them. The first six months I had it, it worked like a charm. I think it was the updates to add MediaShare functionality that really started the problem. And I know DirecTV is trying hard to solve them. I just got tired of trouble shooting things just to watch TV.

Other than that I was very happy with DirecTV. I think their HD is the best out there and the programming can't be beat if your a sports fan.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

jungleland said:


> It is true, the grass is NEVER greener on the other side.
> 
> I had Directv back in the mid 90's....and had a few issues.
> 
> ...


I like D*, but have you considered DISH?


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Faithful w/ good reason for 13 years now!
I'm not going anywhere for the next 13 either, unless the world really gets turned upside down.


----------



## BruceS (Sep 23, 2006)

My only complaint is that they insisted on switching to their own DVR instead of sticking with Tivo.

However, in many ways the HR20 and HR21 perform better than the Tivo based HR10-250.

I also have Time Warner service and their DVR is horrible. Of course, you can just replace theirs with a Tivo S3, but Time Warner is doing their best to make the S3 unusable by implementing SDV.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

BruceS said:


> My only complaint is that they insisted on switching to their own DVR instead of sticking with Tivo.
> 
> However, in many ways the HR20 and HR21 perform better than the Tivo based HR10-250.
> 
> I also have Time Warner service and their DVR is horrible. Of course, you can just replace theirs with a Tivo S3, but Time Warner is doing their best to make the S3 unusable by implementing SDV.


The installer left a few cable scraps for me to pick up, and dropped a few peanut shells (that was my fault for offering him peanuts to eat during the install) No big deal. He did not charge me for custom work.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Curt -- So it's your fault that installers complain that they work for peanuts?


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

Our one year anniversary with D* is tomorrow. The only thing I wish for is DLB - other than that everything is wonderful.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

dbronstein said:


> None.


+1


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

jungleland said:


> I would like to hear about your problems with directv..Regardless of how minor or major they may be...


My major beef with DirecTV™ is that they can't give me more time to watch all of the great HD programming they provide. I'm constantly deleting programs from my DVR's because I can't get to them and I feel really bad about it. And then, what are they going to do? They are going to add more great programming next week and the months to come. OMG, it's driving me crazy, they are giving me more than I've ever wanted, and now I can't get it all watched. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bnewsom (Jun 29, 2008)

Just switched from TWC to D*... The HD DVR interface is a little sluggish (ok, a lot), but overall, Directv is 100x better than Time Warner. I can't really complain at all.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry, I just find it hilarious that I have to go to a thread ASKING for people's beefs with DirecTV to find the thread with overwhelming reports of high satisfaction with them! And you can add my satisfaction to the list!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

20 years ago I learned a great way to increase my satisfaction level with any product or service. It also works to decrease my level of stress.

If something isn't working right, just breathe. In and out. Realize that the company is doing their best to give you a product or service. And remember, the company doesn't have it in for you personally.

That said, I absolutely love DirecTv.


----------



## KCCardsfan (Apr 18, 2007)

Extremely happy customer since 1995.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

One of the most satisfying moments in my life was on December 5, 2003. It was that afternoon that I brought my Digital Cable box back to the Adephia office. I had just had Directv installed. 3 weeks before Christmas and they had closed the office at noon for their party.

Well shame on them that they have a drop box out front. The thud that converter box made as it fell 3 feet was music to my ears.

Bottom line,
never looked back, no complaints.



.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

The HD DVR is just an awful piece of equipment. It's quirky, sluggish, featureless, and misses recordings constantly. My only other issue is that I hate their slick practice of raising their price 12% when you are in contract. If you sign a contract with a price attached, they should honor that price until the end of the contract.


----------



## Tigerman73 (Dec 1, 2006)

13 years and I have no complaints, couldn't be happier and the only way I'll change is if D* goes under and I have to.


----------



## donkeylips (Jul 16, 2008)

I subbed in early 2003 till about mid 2004, back then ESPNHD had nothing but issues, short blackouts, extended blackouts, video glitches, mass pixelation. Problems on a daily basis. If it wasnt one thing its another.

From mid 2004 until about 8 weeks ago I subbed to Charter HD and/or E* and never saw any of the ESPNHD probs I was seeing on D*. 

About 8 weeks ago I came back to D*, and low and behold, guess what? Still problems with ESPNHD! Unbelievable! Nowadays its short blackouts that last maybe 10 seconds or so. These blackouts are pretty sporadic, sometimes they happen every 10 to 15 minutes, sometimes maybe only once an hour. This is a daily occurance though.

Thats my complaint. Other than that Im fairly happy. Motion artifacting can be seen on every single D* HD channel, but I dont let it bother me, since I dont have a better option available to me. Other than FIOS, motion artifacting is pretty much a given with broadcast HD.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I just mailed my 158th check, they must be doing something right


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

heisman said:


> The HD DVR is just an awful piece of equipment. It's quirky, sluggish, featureless, and misses recordings constantly. My only other issue is that I hate their slick practice of raising their price 12% when you are in contract. If you sign a contract with a price attached, they should honor that price until the end of the contract.


I'm pretty sure the contract you signed allows for price increases .. as for being an awful piece of equipment, you listed sluggish and misses recordings ..

Have you asked for help here? Have you called DIRECTV for help?


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

As mentioned before DirecTV pulled the rug out from under us life time TiVo users by using there own DVR units. Thanks 


Other than that I'm a very happy DirecTV HD customer!


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm pretty sure the contract you signed allows for price increases .. as for being an awful piece of equipment, you listed sluggish and misses recordings ..
> 
> Have you asked for help here? Have you called DIRECTV for help?


Unlike the E* forum on this site, I don't find the D* forum here really helpful at all. It's mostly a bunch of technical mumbo jumbo about satellites moving around to position .00000238657383958 last night and a whole lot of chest thumping. It's not like that at all on AVS or Satguys. They call a spade a spade and are more consumer driven sites as opposed to this one where everyone tries to act smarter than the previous poster. It's just a really odd bunch. You question D* on this site and you will be called some sort of name. It's like you were attacking their mothers or something. It's a greedy billion dollar corporation, not your offspring--get over it already.

Are you telling me that when you press a button on your remote, most HR-20's actually respond with a function? Since I've seen countless posts similar to mine, I just thought it is what it is, so to speak. I hit the guide button, wait a few seconds and then hit it again and then wait a few more seconds. By then, it's either done nothing or it reaches the screen after the guide with the list of categories. If that happens, you then hit the back button, wait a few seconds... Anyway, you get the point, it's tiresome and frustrating. Channel changing is nice, you can take a bathroom break and grab a snack. By the time you get back that channel is ready and raring. Good thing I really only watch television 12 fall Saturdays a year and on those days channel changing is not allowed.


----------



## danko (Dec 5, 2006)

I had DTV protection plan and last week lightning got my zinwell multi-switch so i called and asked them to send a switch,they said they could not do that ,a tech would have to come out and install it,and it would be 5 days before one could come.
I told them cancel my protection plan and I would get a switch and take care of my own stuff from now on. Their protection plan is worthless,if they wont send parts and it takes 5 days to get a repair,
I got a used switch off ebay for 8 dollars and fixed it myself


----------



## skohly (Mar 14, 2007)

morphy said:


> Looking for complaints on DBSTalk is like looking for beer at a Nascar event.
> 
> Chalk one up from me for "still waiting for either MRV or HDPC".


They serve beer at Nascar?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

heisman said:


> Are you telling me that when you press a button on your remote, most HR-20's actually respond with a function?


Yes.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

jungleland said:


> It is true, the grass is NEVER greener on the other side.
> 
> I had Directv back in the mid 90's....and had a few issues.
> 
> ...


:shrug: :guck:

If I had a beef it would be DLB.

Other than that, I find the grass is not only *greener *but it's thicker too.

I had Century Communications (later to become Adelphia) and I couldn't wait until DBS (E* or D*) had our locals. As it turned out, DirecTV got them first and I've never looked back.

With DirecTV I have more channels for less cost per channel; better customer service (don't laugh, Century almost there license to operate in CT over customer service); and better equipment.

I know for sure that if I had the kinds of problems others have had I would jump ship in a heartbeat. The fact is my stuff works pretty much the way it's supposed to. I did have some complaints in the beginning (e.g. SLB) but for the most part they're gone.

It is simultaneously unfortunate and a God-send that places like DBSTalk exist.

A God-send because people with real problems can come here and get solutions.

Unfortunate because people with real problems can come here and get solutions...most of what readers see when they come to a site like this are a lot of problems with very little positive input.

Speaking only for myself, if I can get DLB or "something better", then I would no longer have a beef. 

Mike


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Slow interface on the HR20's. It has improved but now the time of the program is the last thing to display on the screen. And sometimes it will display the last channels EPG info before the current one it should be on. 

SD and HD PQ. SD is just plain awful, HD is better, but not what D* could be sending us. HD channels experience motion blocking. If D* was passing thru as is except for the conversion would we see that? Doubtful. Chances are pretty high they are doing some down rezzing to them. 

Price, would like it to be lower.

Mailing/e-bill, want the option to do an automatic debit from my account and still get paper statements

The fact that I could call multiple csr's and get multiple answers to the same question

No DLB


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Id love for DTV to use some of the bandwidth from when the old "HD Lite" channels go dark to give us Mpeg4 versions of the popular channels that are still in SD.

The Mpeg2 SD channels look beyond awful. I don't even mind seeing an HD channel wasted on something like VH-1 which shows 0 HD content, because at least the SD is watchable.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

donkeylips said:


> About 8 weeks ago I came back to D*, and low and behold, guess what? Still problems with ESPNHD! Unbelievable! Nowadays its short blackouts that last maybe 10 seconds or so. These blackouts are pretty sporadic, sometimes they happen every 10 to 15 minutes, sometimes maybe only once an hour. This is a daily occurance though.
> 
> Thats my complaint. Other than that Im fairly happy. Motion artifacting can be seen on every single D* HD channel, but I dont let it bother me, since I dont have a better option available to me. Other than FIOS, motion artifacting is pretty much a given with broadcast HD.


Is this blackout issue with ESPN HD happening to everyone? I am switching from TWC to D* in September and that will drive me crazy.

One thing that annoyed me last year is watching NFL Ticket at my dads and the game we want to see, the picture freezes up for a few seconds, multiple times per game. We can switch to any other game, no problem. I am hoping that isn't going to happen on all my HD channels.

Also, as much as people bash cable, if they had the same HD sports offering as D*, I would keep cable. I almost never have pixilation or artifacts on the HD channels and they look great. And the SD channels that are digital look good as well. The picture on analog channels is sub-par, but they are switching to all digital soon.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I have not noticed this on ESPN channel 206 since it went to MPEG 4 but then again maybe I have seen it so much in the past that I don't notice it anymore.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

PeterB said:


> Id love for DTV to use some of the bandwidth from when the old "HD Lite" channels go dark to give us Mpeg4 versions of the popular channels that are still in SD.
> 
> The Mpeg2 SD channels look beyond awful. I don't even mind seeing an HD channel wasted on something like VH-1 which shows 0 HD content, because at least the SD is watchable.


Good point,it is amazing how good SD looks on a mpeg4 HD carrier!

Maybe the time has come to improve some of the popular SD channels with mpeg4 delivery method. 

P.S. the volume is way to high on the SD channels, sounds like crap on high end system.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by heisman 
The HD DVR is just an awful piece of equipment. It's quirky, sluggish, featureless, and misses recordings constantly. My only other issue is that I hate their slick practice of raising their price 12% when you are in contract. If you sign a contract with a price attached, they should honor that price until the end of the contract. 


Heisman all you ever do is complain. I guess DIRECTV on Demand and DVR Scheduler are "featureless" on the HD-DVR? I guess not raising prices in 2 years when cable raises their rates at a faster rate is a big ripoff? 


J


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

The only complaint I have observed pretty much across the board is the poor performance of CSRs (customer service on phone). These forums are far more helpful than what you are likely to get from a CSR.

The equipment has steadily improved and performs well. It is not without its quirks, but so is every other piece of equipment I own of consumer grade. Programming is excellent. Prices are reasonable, sans NFL ST. The product development process is outstanding, partially due to the CE program.

As someone who has had an HR series box for just about two years, I have participated in and witnessed dramatic improvements in just about every aspect of the hardware. Because it is still developing rapidly, the HR series does show some evidence of two steps forward, half a step back at times. That is actually pretty good news....most of my consumer grade electronics has had ZERO development after purchase. D* is a nice contrast to that.


----------



## bobshults (Jun 16, 2006)

The entry level cost of base programming packages is too high. I would like to see a less expensive base pakage avalable from DirecTV... something equivalent to Dish AT100. Also, availabilty of an HD only package would be good.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> Heisman all you ever do is complain. I guess DIRECTV on Demand and DVR Scheduler are "featureless" on the HD-DVR? I guess not raising prices in 2 years when cable raises their rates at a faster rate is a big ripoff?


Thanks for proving my point. What did mother D* cook you for dinner last night?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

At least get your facts straight before making another uninformed comment. 

J


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> At least get your facts straight before making another uninformed comment.
> 
> J


What facts have I left out of the equation? You are calling DOD a feature of the DVR? To use what you are calling a feature of the DVR, you need to pay someone else $40+ a month. Is that really a feature worth bragging about? I consider that a feature of D*, not a feature of the DVR. Just for clarification, I'm specifically talking about things like DLB, PIP, etc. D* raised their price on me by 12%, 4 months after I signed a contract. That is fact. Cable does not make people sign contracts, at least where I live, so if they raise their rates, I can leave without penalty. How are any of my facts not straight? Once again, why are you defending her like she's your girlfriend?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

heisman said:


> What facts have I left out of the equation? You are calling DOD a feature of the DVR? To use what you are calling a feature of the DVR, you need to pay someone else $40+ a month. Is that really a feature worth bragging about? I consider that a feature of D*, not a feature of the DVR. Just for clarification, I'm specifically talking about things like DLB, PIP, etc. D* raised their price on me by 12%, 4 months after I signed a contract. That is fact. Cable does not make people sign contracts, at least where I live, so if they raise their rates, I can leave without penalty. How are any of my facts not straight? Once again, why are you defending her like she's your girlfriend?


Well....with your logic...to actually use any form of TV programming, you need to pay the power company so you can have electricity to power the TV and sat/cable box, pay the rent/mortgage so you have somewhere to watch it, and pay your local electronics store for the TV to watch it on. Looks like someone has to get paid somewhere, huh? I guess my question is, if I am treating D* like my girlfriend...why are you treating D* like your ex-girlfriend? The kind of ex-girlfriend that never really did anything wrong to you but you will still talk about her behind her back and treat her like crap. And where is this 12% increase that you speak of? The last increase (and as I said the first in 2 years), was in late Feb of this year and I believe was $3 for all packages except Family and Premier. Family had no increase and Premier had an increase of $5.

J


----------



## gizzly (May 25, 2008)

I live in Los Angeles and subscribe to the NY feed of NBC -- it's great because I can get programming 3 hours early -- but NOT in HD ! So I'm watching the spectacular opening ceremonies of the Olympics on my beautiful 50" HD set... but am only getting an SD signal.

Yeah, yeah, I wait 3 hours I'll get it in HD on KNBC, but I go to work abysmally early, so staying up to 11:00pm is not an option. And I while I could record it to my DVR, I'd probably not get around to watching it.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Justin23 said:


> Heisman all you ever do is complain. I guess DIRECTV on Demand and DVR Scheduler are "featureless" on the HD-DVR? I guess not raising prices in 2 years when cable raises their rates at a faster rate is a big ripoff?
> 
> J


I assume you would also be critical of the posters who the only thing they do is praise or defend D*? For every "Heisman" there are a dozen posters who are so one sided in their posts, you have to wonder if they aspire to be on someone's payroll.

Open and frank criticism (as well as praise) is good. Unfortunately, there are some folks who tend to attempt and stifle the criticism.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

What are complaints? 

And I love my DVRs... They work great and record everything I ask them too...


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> Well....with your logic...to actually use any form of TV programming, you need to pay the power company so you can have electricity to power the TV and sat/cable box, pay the rent/mortgage so you have somewhere to watch it, and pay your local electronics store for the TV to watch it on. Looks like someone has to get paid somewhere, huh? I guess my question is, if I am treating D* like my girlfriend...why are you treating D* like your ex-girlfriend? The kind of ex-girlfriend that never really did anything wrong to you but you will still talk about her behind her back and treat her like crap. And where is this 12% increase that you speak of? The last increase (and as I said the first in 2 years), was in late Feb of this year and I believe was $3 for all packages except Family and Premier. Family had no increase and Premier had an increase of $5.
> 
> J


How many people still live with their ex-girlfriends and have to pay her $80 a month for poor performance? :lol:

I signed up last September to a $69.99 a month plan that included all non-premium HD channels and DVR service. That same package is now $8 more, which is an 11-12% increase in price that I'm stuck with for the last 18 months of my contract. How do I not have my facts straight? I'm not making this up.

D* is coming out Monday to replace my old HD DVR, plus they are giving me the new customer deal, since they have finally admitted I have been receiving poor service over the last year. So, my scorn may turn into praise just yet.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

raott said:


> For every "Heisman" there are a dozen....


No, I'm one of a kind.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

heisman said:


> I signed up last September to a $69.99 a month plan that included all non-premium HD channels and DVR service. That same package is now $8 more, which is an 11-12% increase in price that I'm stuck with for the last 18 months of my contract. How do I not have my facts straight? I'm not making this up.


DIRECTV has the right under that contract to raise prices .. Just saying ..


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> DIRECTV has the right under that contract to raise prices .. Just saying ..


That will come back to bite them. Either through legislation or customer dissatisfaction. How many customers would sign up if they specifically told them up front, "we reserve the right to raise your prices to whatever the heck we want the moment after you sign this contract?"

Am I mistaken here? The thread title is, "What are your complaints?" I mention mine, and once again, the D* defense league comes to formation. Why do guys feel the need to behave in this manner? If there was a thread titled, "What are your praises?" I would post in that thread with as much enthusiasm as this one.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> DIRECTV has the right under that contract to raise prices .. Just saying ..


It may be their policy and in the contract, but not a good way to do business. Even with TWC's bundle packages, if you lock in for 2 years they will not increase your prices during that term.


----------



## donkeylips (Jul 16, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> Is this blackout issue with ESPN HD happening to everyone? I am switching from TWC to D* in September and that will drive me crazy.


There is at least one thread about it on this site:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=91820&highlight=espnhd

There are some other threads around the net regarding this issue, you can probably search them out pretty easily.

Honestly, you dont hear a whole lot of griping about it, which is really suprising to me. I see it everytime I watch ESPNHD though. It does seem to be getting less frequent since the MPEG-4 switch, for whatever thats worth.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

heisman said:


> Am I mistaken here? The thread title is, "What are your complaints?" I mention mine, and once again, the D* defense league comes to formation. Why do guys feel the need to behave in this manner? If there was a thread titled, "What are your praises?" I would post in that thread with as much enthusiasm as this one.


I hear ya and I agree. Just let it go man.


----------



## Microphone (Jan 30, 2007)

Like many it seems, 15 year customer......of the top tier programming. Would have to split hairs for any real complaints:

1) Coverage goes out more than "advertised" in bad weather with a *properly* pointed dish.

2) Wish they would lump categories of channels together (move ESPN's up to the 600's, CNN's to the 300's).

3) Offer CBC channels....or at least bring back the "National" channel and get rid of the silly Current channel or whatever is there.

DIRECTV is far ahead of cable, still..............


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

heisman said:


> Am I mistaken here? The thread title is, "What are your complaints?" I mention mine, and once again, the D* defense league comes to formation. Why do guys feel the need to behave in this manner? If there was a thread titled, "What are your praises?" I would post in that thread with as much enthusiasm as this one.


You're absolutely right .. Folks .. If you like your DIRECTV service and do not want to complain .. Please do not post in this thread ..


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Edit: From time to time, I post way too late at nite or when otherwise I probably should not. Some of those times, I tend to let the crankies of the day get the better of me for a short time.

This had been one of those posts. I apologize to the readers for such an unprofessional post.

I also apologize to the person who got the inappropriate slam and attack. He acted with tremendous honor to privately ask me about it without reacting in public. He did an awesome job taking the high road and keeping it polite. I thank you.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am all about complaints but the way that Heisman goes about it is more than stating facts. He has a PERSONAL problem with D* and it shows in almost every post he makes. 

J


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

I need to go back and look for this 11% to 12% rate hike. I been with DirectV going on (3) three years, and sure don"t rememeber any rate hike that great. Is he sure he is not talking about COMCAST or Cox?? Tom you know I make some post in here, but even I don"t state items I haven"t at least seen some where. Is Comcast this desparate for customers that they would tell a falsehood in the forums?


----------



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

gizzly said:


> I live in Los Angeles and subscribe to the NY feed of NBC -- it's great because I can get programming 3 hours early -- but NOT in HD ! So I'm watching the spectacular opening ceremonies of the Olympics on my beautiful 50" HD set... but am only getting an SD signal.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I wait 3 hours I'll get it in HD on KNBC, but I go to work abysmally early, so staying up to 11:00pm is not an option. And I while I could record it to my DVR, I'd probably not get around to watching it.


For F*s sake people, have any of you not gone to the D* website anytime in the last say month?

The NFL sunday ticket channels are playing the Olympics in SD and HD with direct feeds from NBC and CBS.

that would be 750 and up for you none nfl ticket subscribers


----------



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

heisman said:


> How many people still live with their ex-girlfriends and have to pay her $80 a month for poor performance? :lol:
> 
> I signed up last September to a $69.99 a month plan that included all non-premium HD channels and DVR service. That same package is now $8 more, which is an 11-12% increase in price that I'm stuck with for the last 18 months of my contract. How do I not have my facts straight? I'm not making this up.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

DirecTV appears to have done many things right over the past few years. I've been with them for 3 and would not consider going back to Dish or Cox. The only issue I've had with them was a $100 rebate at signup. A quick phone call netted me a $100 credit on my bill and I was done. Their product and service rank very high in my books.

Not very often you'll find customers anonymously praising their service providers. Really...ask me about my cell phone service


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Here are prices and percentage price increases for DirecTV for the past 5 years. I'm showing the Total Choice / Choice package since this is DirecTV's most popular package, and is also the package that most other bundles build off of.

Year	Price	Increase
2004	$36.99 8.8%
2005	$41.99 13.5%
2006	$44.99 7.1%
2007	$49.99 11.1%
2008	$52.99 6.0%


----------



## gizzly (May 25, 2008)

raott said:


> Unfortunately, there are some folks who tend to attempt and stifle the criticism.


They are called D* employees and they are all over this board.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

gizzly said:


> They are called D* employees and they are all over this board.


Unfortunately, DIRECTV employees are not allowed to post on the Internet.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

My only complaint is listening to people complain all the time!


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I'd have said two years ago that DLB was a beef after coming from TiVo, but I'll be honest. I've survived two NFL seasons and besides the Lions not having a winning record, I can't complain about the content delivery or the lack of a second buffer on my DVRs.


----------



## gizzly (May 25, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Unfortunately, DIRECTV employees are not allowed to post on the Internet.


How do you know this?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

gizzly said:


> How do you know this?


Even if they are not allowed, it doesn't mean they don't.


----------



## jungleland (Jul 14, 2008)

To say that "THEY" are not allowed, is absurd.

Simply displays gross ignorance even thinking that.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

jungleland said:


> To say that "THEY" are not allowed, is absurd.
> 
> Simply displays gross ignorance even thinking that.


I would suggest that we please back off on Doug Brott, I am sure that what he meant is different than what we are thinking. Remember, he is a Moderator. I am sure he will clarify his post.


----------



## jjeeffff (Jul 23, 2008)

Mine would be not the best sd picture quality and having to spend 100-200$ and sign a 2 year contract to lease and not to own their boxes. Other that that its a great service and I have been a customer for 9+ years.


----------



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hes right. Generally any company will not let you represent the company outside of work.


----------



## jungleland (Jul 14, 2008)

IcedOmega13 said:


> Hes right. Generally any company will not let you represent the company outside of work.


How does that stop you from posting on the internet? As long as you don't suggest that your post is made on behalf oh directv, there should be no issue.

Virtually impossible to police as well..


----------



## papa_azteca (Jan 11, 2007)

MikeR7 said:


> My major beef with DirecTV™ is that they can't give me more time to watch all of the great HD programming they provide. I'm constantly deleting programs from my DVR's because I can't get to them and I feel really bad about it. And then, what are they going to do? They are going to add more great programming next week and the months to come. OMG, it's driving me crazy, they are giving me more than I've ever wanted, and now I can't get it all watched. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Somebody up there loves you
You are programmed for greatness
You get so many games
Happy husbands and children
A happier wife
Over 200 channels what a wonderful life

Oh-Oh-Oh
Somebody up there loves you
Somebody knows what you want to see
Someone who knows how to give you the best on TV
Somebody up there loves you! DIRECTV!

Oh-Oh-Oh
This in not your old TV
You get magic with the shows you see
All the good gadgets
Go ahead and unwind
Pause it! Stop it! You can watch it on your own time

Yeah-ah-ah
Somebody up there loves you
Someone's got their eye on the ball
Someone who keeps you excited most definitely
Somebody up there loves you! DIRECTV!


----------



## papa_azteca (Jan 11, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> It may be their policy and in the contract, but not a good way to do business. Even with TWC's bundle packages, if you lock in for 2 years they will not increase your prices during that term.


Unless you get suspended for not non-payment, then you are disqualified from the program


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

So no more postings from Sat racer?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

OK, I finally have a complaint. I have no idea if this has been raised, because I haven't read the thread past the first post, but here goes:

I do not care that as a customer on automatic credit card payments who is forced to get his bill electronically only that DIRECTV will not provide a true replica of the paper bill in PDF format, and that I am stuck with a lousy bill with HTML formatting and a lousy "Printer Friendly" view.

They did finally tweak the presentation somewhat, but it's still not a true replica of the bill. If I'm saving you money by saving you postage and printing and paper costs, the least you can do is what American Express, Chase, Bank of America, Verizon, and many other financial and service providers can do is give me a TRUE REPLICA OF MY BILL in PDF format that I can archive.

That's all I want.

Really.

(Oh, and my right shoulder's bothering me. I think it's gonna rain.)

Now where's my PDF bill copy?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

So "Heisman" works for Comcast?

J


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

papa_azteca said:


> Somebody up there loves you
> You are programmed for greatness
> You get so many games
> Happy husbands and children
> ...


:lol:

http://www.directv.com/see/landing/sutlu/SomebodyUpThereLovesYou60.mp3


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

My only complaint is that we don't have side by side PIP+DLB.

Actually I'd like to see quad PIP, 4 channels on one screen. Now that would be really great for sports! :grin:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> My only complaint is that we don't have side by side PIP+DLB.
> 
> Actually I'd like to see quad PIP, 4 channels on one screen. Now that would be really great for sports! :grin:


sports Mix just does not do it eh?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

gizzly said:


> They are called D* employees and they are all over this board.





Doug Brott said:


> Unfortunately, DIRECTV employees are not allowed to post on the Internet.





gizzly said:


> How do you know this?





raott said:


> Even if they are not allowed, it doesn't mean they don't.


A bit of clarification: DIRECTV employees are cautioned to not represent DIRECTV in even the slightest way. They not to indicate they are DIRECTV employees. They can post and the moderators know most of them. Very, very few actually post in satellite or cable related forums. It is far simpler that way.

And many, many read this forum often. 

Of course, there are exceptions. There are people who have Public Relations roles who can post with authority. Even they don't post often so as to not be bombarded with PMs and requests.

As to how does Doug know? For the same reason he knows many things about DIRECTV. They tell him. 

At CES and online, he's met quite a few people. And Doug is cautious to say when he knows something and when he thinks something. Doug only slightly mischaracterized DIRECTV's current policy. I hope you can appreciate the subtle differences as he was pretty close.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

curt8403 said:


> sports Mix just does not do it eh?


Nope, they're way too small.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Nope, they're way too small.


back in my day we have black and white tv. and a little white dot that stayed on the tv screen long after the TV was turned off.

Point taken though.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

For the days, coming soon I hope, that the mix channels are HD so the small pictures look crisp, albeit small. 

For that matter, hoping for the day, also coming soon I hope, when my screen is 140" 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Minor complaint. Not being able to view my bill on-line because I have chosen to receive a paper bill in the mail.

Carl


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Minor complaint. Not being able to view my bill on-line because I have chosen to receive a paper bill in the mail.
> 
> Carl


see Drew2K's comment. (Ditto me)


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

curt8403 said:


> back in my day we have black and white tv. and a little white dot that stayed on the tv screen long after the TV was turned off.
> 
> Point taken though.


When I was a kid I was the remote control, until my dad got an RCA with a sonic remote, but then every time the phone would ring the channel would change.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> When I was a kid I was the remote control, until my dad got an RCA with a sonic remote, but then every time the phone would ring the channel would change.


I added a SIT_Disconnected tone from the telco to my answering machine, and every time a telemarket calls, it erases my number from their database  :lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> When I was a kid I was the remote control, until my dad got an RCA with a sonic remote, but then every time the phone would ring the channel would change.


Chain dog collar worked great for us... 

But we've digressed...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> A bit of clarification: DIRECTV employees are cautioned to not represent DIRECTV in even the slightest way. They not to indicate they are DIRECTV employees. They can post and the moderators know most of them. Very, very few actually post in satellite or cable related forums. It is far simpler that way.
> 
> And many, many read this forum often.
> 
> ...


Pretty much covers it ..


----------



## IM Rags (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm watching all these cities getting their locals in HD, while those of us who live in the Central PA mountains are not. can someone please help me see the light? residents in Youngstown and NYC could hook up a coat hangar and pull in a ton of OTA signals.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Minor complaint. Not being able to view my bill on-line because I have chosen to receive a paper bill in the mail.
> 
> Carl





curt8403 said:


> see Drew2K's comment. (Ditto me)


Carl's complaint is actually a bit different than ours ..

In his case, he receives a paper bill in the mail, so he and any other user opting for snail mail billing are denied the opportunity to also view bills online.

DIRECTV really has to reconsider their billing options: If you help them out by doing e-Billing, you don't get a true bill copy, and if you want that true bill copy the only way to get it is snail mail, so you're denied viewing your bill online.


----------



## erict (Jan 30, 2008)

I too have chosen the snail mail route. But even though I get my bill in the mail I still get an e-mail stating my d* bill is ready for viewing:scratch:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

erict said:


> I too have chosen the snail mail route. But even though I get my bill in the mail I still get an e-mail stating my d* bill is ready for viewing:scratch:


Then it's even more messed up than I had thought, and who would have thought that was even possible to be any worse than it is!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Drew2k is correct in noting the difference. There was a time when you could get a paper bill and have the on-line bill access, but that has since changed.

Like I said, it is a minor complaint. It is truly rare that I need to see any bill information in the middle of a billing cycle that I can't see by pulling my most recent bill (which is in my file).

Carl


----------



## malice95 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have been a directv customer for 10 years.. for the 9 of them it has been great!
The past year since I switched to high definition.. UUGH.. Dish alignment issues every few months, bad DVR, bad receiver. I love DTV when it works well but I am thinking about going to cable more and more.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

malice95 said:


> I have been a directv customer for 10 years.. for the 9 of them it has been great!
> The past year since I switched to high definition.. UUGH.. Dish alignment issues every few months, bad DVR, bad receiver. I love DTV when it works well but I am thinking about going to cable more and more.


Ditto. but only 6 years for me.
My complaint is that they refuse to establish a base version of the HD DVR, code it, debug it and let it be. They insist on polluting it with gimmicks and features that cause the core functionality to suffer. 
The programming, channel lineup and service are all good. But the HD DVR is just not good. 
AT&T is rolling out Uverse in our area and has offered to 'buy out' my remaining committment, so I too am evaluating alternatives.

It may not be greener over there, but anymore, it's all just shades of brown...


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> Ditto. but only 6 years for me.
> My complaint is that they refuse to establish a base version of the HD DVR, code it, debug it and let it be. They insist on polluting it with gimmicks and features that cause the core functionality to suffer.
> The programming, channel lineup and service are all good. But the HD DVR is just not good.
> AT&T is rolling out Uverse in our area and has offered to 'buy out' my remaining committment, so I too am evaluating alternatives.
> ...


Guys, I would make sure that your masts are mounted as securely as possible. that the monopoles are both installed, and that everything is as tight as possible. is your area windy?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I have been with D* for over 10 years, not big problems, except the HR2x series of HD DVRs are lacking the Dual Live Buffer feature which I feel is a must-have for any sports fan. Many of us have request this feature (which existed on earlier Tivo and DVRs) but D* apparently has no plans to add this feature.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

BattleScott said:


> Ditto. but only 6 years for me.
> My complaint is that they refuse to establish a base version of the HD DVR, code it, debug it and let it be. They insist on polluting it with gimmicks and features that cause the core functionality to suffer.
> The programming, channel lineup and service are all good. But the HD DVR is just not good.
> AT&T is rolling out Uverse in our area and has offered to 'buy out' my remaining committment, so I too am evaluating alternatives.
> ...


As you said, the grass may not be greener. If you plan to have more then one HD DVR, they still can't do it on Uverse. Keep promising, but based on comments in this other forum, still not available.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r20879172-only-one-dvr-per-House-


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> As you said, the grass may not be greener. If you plan to have more then one HD DVR, they still can't do it on Uverse. Keep promising, but based on comments in this other forum, still not available.
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r20879172-only-one-dvr-per-House-


To my knowledge WHDVR isn't available on D* either. Am I wrong?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

heisman said:


> To my knowledge WHDVR isn't available on D* either. Am I wrong?


You are correct, but with Uverse you can't use 2 HD DVR's at the same time. So unless things have changed, if you have 2 HD TV's you can't watch HD programming on both TV's at the same time or record HD programs on two seperate DVR's.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> You are correct, but with Uverse you can't use 2 HD DVR's in the same household. So unless things have changed, if you have 2 HD TV's you can't watch HD programming on both TV's at the same time or record HD programs on two seperate DVR's.


Things have changed. 

You can get 2 HD/2 SD streams with them now. That thread was just talking about the fact you can only get one DVR per household. You can still get HD receivers without DVR's on your other TV's. I fear the HD PQ with the 2 stream profile however.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

heisman said:


> Things have changed.
> 
> You can get 2 HD/2 SD streams with them now. That thread was just talking about the fact you can only get one DVR per household. You can still get HD receivers without DVR's on your other TV's. I fear the HD PQ with the 2 stream profile however.


Yeah, that scares me too. But the rep said to come out to the local AT&T store and they have fully functional systems running in-store to evaluate (he swears that it is the exact same connection that a home user will have).
I think we're still a month or 2 out in this area so I have some time to check it out. I have several family members that are in areas that are currently installing that are very interested in it. 
If nothing else, it may finally force Time Warner to step up their game...


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> Ditto. but only 6 years for me.
> My complaint is that they refuse to establish a base version of the HD DVR, code it, debug it and let it be. They insist on polluting it with gimmicks and features that cause the core functionality to suffer.
> The programming, channel lineup and service are all good. But the HD DVR is just not good.
> AT&T is rolling out Uverse in our area and has offered to 'buy out' my remaining committment, so I too am evaluating alternatives.
> ...


I am confused.

You are having problems with your DVR and you think you can go with what is basically a startup company and not have technical issues????


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Ads in the guide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And no way to turn them off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> I am confused.
> 
> You are having problems with your DVR and you think you can go with what is basically a startup company and not have technical issues????


If you're confused, sometimes, re-reading can help.

"It may not be greener over there, but anymore, it's all just shades of brown..."

If you need it explained, what that means is:
They may have problems with theirs too, but at this point it is worth a try.

p.s: at&t is hardly a start-up company.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> If you're confused, sometimes, re-reading can help.
> 
> "It may not be greener over there, but anymore, it's all just shades of brown..."
> 
> ...


AT&T may not be a startup company but uverse pretty much is. Besides, who do you think AT&T is? They are not the AT&T from the 1920s.

I still do not understand your logic. But it is your choice.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

mx6bfast said:


> Ads in the guide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And no way to turn them off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I will second this... The ads are really tacky and get on my nerves... This is actually the only complaint that comes to mind right now...


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> I will second this... The ads are really tacky and get on my nerves... This is actually the only complaint that comes to mind right now...


+2


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Been w/D* since 2000. Not too many complaints until we got HD and the HDDVR and had to give up our Tivo. 

My wife and I hate the HDDVR (HR20-100). No Dual buffers, the interface is sluggish, it misses recordings (w/o any real meaningful history telling us why), we get blank recordings a lot and have more rain fade than we had when we lived in the SFBay area. The trick play is not the greatest either. I could go on... Like I said - We both miss our Tivo - sure it might have had some minor issues - but at least there was a way to figure out why it didn't record something!

With that said - the HD content helps heal the wounds (most of the time)...unless our 5 year old misses one of his Backyardigans!!!


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> AT&T may not be a startup company but uverse pretty much is. Besides, who do you think AT&T is? They are not the AT&T from the 1920s.
> 
> I still do not understand your logic. But it is your choice.


So by your logic, I should just keep using something that I am not happy with and not explore any alternatives?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> So by your logic, I should just keep using something that I am not happy with and not explore any alternatives?


No but you seem to think that the brown is better on the other side. You even mentioned a buyout. Why not wait and see what is going on before becoming the guinea pig (which is what you sounded like).

Or get your issues worked out as it only seems you are having DVR issues. And the majority of us are not, so we may be able to fix your problems rather than go find new ones.

Never mind. I guess I am more the Devil you know kind of guy and wary of anything that has no track record.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm an almost 100% happy customer for over 5 years. My only real complaint is the occasional problem of changing to a local channel sometimes takes a minute or more.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

My biggest complaint is in dealing with the inconstancies. It’s in everything from the way they handle commitment extensions to equipment pricing to correcting billing errors. Call three CSR and get four different answers.


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

My only complaint was with my initial contact(s) with DirecTV CSR's. I was clearly mis-led about the length of time that I'd have to decide whether I liked the service or not (they actually told me I'd have a 30-day trial period, which was bogus). I eventually worked thru this issue, and signed up in March. That's my only complaint.

- I love the HD, both nationals and locals, in terms of number of channels and in terms of PQ

- I am happy with SD PQ

- My installer was awesome, and did it just how I wanted it

- I got a good deal (national promo plus AAA discount)

- My bills have been accurate each time

- I get all my fav teams in HD via my RSN's.

Happy Customer Jeff


----------



## tweaked (Jul 1, 2008)

I KNOW my complaint's all too common but since you asked...

I recently was offered an upgrade from what was my current HD service; one that included a couple HR10-250's along with a PhaseIII dish. In short story form...

I spoke with a seasoned CSR at DTV, a nice lady who'd been with the company for sometime (not a rookie). I called about upgrading and after a bit of cordial back-and-forth, we agreed that I be charged absolutely zero for equipment and installation which in the end, included one HR21-200 and an AU9 5LNB Slimline. 

Turns out the dish was not on the work order when Ironwood came out; no biggie though, a new one was written up… no problem there (yeah right). Before the installer turned his first wrench, knowing how thing's go with DTV, I’d asked him to give me a second to verify that I was NOT to be charged for a dish (as per my agreement with the original CSR). Glad I’d called as my account was charged. Another couple quick back-and-fourths and that was solved (an immediate credit was issued). I didn’t want to, nor did I, hold up the HSP tech in any way (who by the way, had a few minutes earlier, said he‘d just confirmed with DTV that there would be no charge… I believe him).

Here’s what pissed me off… 

Today, I received an HR21-100 receiver to replace the HR21-200 which had a defective HDMI port. Prior to my activating the replacement, I called DTV to confirm that I would not be subject to a two year commitment (as I'd been assured on three seperate occassions by the original CSR). Per my conversation with DTV today, I found out before my upgrade box was activated, I’d already been locked into a two year commitment. I told the rep about all the assurances I was given in regards to no commitments. Their “We’re sorry but…” comeback was a response that to be honest, I’d expected. 

Sorry, back to the short story version: Climbing my way up the CSR ladder that DTV puts you through, I finally spoke to some super dooper, upper tier muckity-muk who has “escalated” my issue and is certain the “no commitment” part of the deal will be honored (once the case gets over to, and reviewed by, “Account Management” in ten days or so). To her credit, she did assure me that she’d call me back when things were resolved and even gave me her personal voice mail number at DTV (hmmm…).

Bottom line, I’m a long time DirecTv customer (as many others here) and have always purchased and installed my own systems with at least one concern always in mind, namely, “no commitments”. Also, I don’t trust contractors as rule in a majority of cases and much prefer to do things myself (and I enjoy it).

-Can I go home now?


----------

